# Camera Options



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Relative novice, but looking for a camera. 600-800 range. 

Wildlife, Action Shots of my son playing sports. 

Had a canon 30d so I have a couple of lenses I can repurpose in addition to a long lens for some of the distance shots. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Long distance, outdoors...no need for low-light shots, I'd go to dpphoto and research Ultra Zoom cameras. Every major has one or more.

If you just want to try one out, I have an older Canon S3 that you can come by and try. I have a long expanse across a pond that would work for a few trial shots. richg99


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

The super zooms are great little cameras. I have the S5 but I got away from it to a DSLR for action shots. There always seems to be a bit of shutter delay. I got tired of missing the shot I wanted. Since you have the Canon lens I would just get a newer model DSLR to use with them.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Re delay....yep...not for action shots, though I've caught a few. Not good for quick moving subjects, not good for low light. Great for long distance, steady held, shots.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Canon rebel t5i a good choice?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Wor should I spend a bit more and get the 60d.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I have to apologize. When I first read your post, I thought you were talking 600-800 FOCAL LENGTH,.... not $600-$800 $$$.

Can't help on which Canon DSLR, sorry.

DPReview is a good source, with forums coverng all brands.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Rich. Appreciate the help. Your information will still be put to good use.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

For fast moving athletics, buy a camera with a decent BURST mode. 

An inexpensive mono-pod helps a ton when shooting sports. 

The A setting is your friend...

Shoot, walk SLOWLY closer, shoot again...walk even closer..shoot...etc., until you spook the animal...or whatever you are shooting at... 

Picasa can fix many of my bad shots.

regards, richg99


----------

